# Gambit Goldens, NJ



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Do you know the AKC registered names of any of their dogs, especially the two being bred?

The only dog I found was Can CH. Gambit's Battle of Trafalgar . He has a heart and current eye clearance, and an elbow clearance BUT no hips. Hips and elbows are usually done at the same time. In my opinion, the reason there are no hips listed is because he received a non-passing rating. The breeder may prefer the quantitative nature of Penn Hip, I don't know but there are other Gambit dogs on OFA with hip scores... On K9data he has a good Penn Hip rating, which is another hip registry. This dog has a score in the 60th percentile. I'd want to know what the distraction index was and would question the breeder about the OFA rating.

I would still want to know more about this breeder's dogs and their AKC names before making a judgement either way about recommending them.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Red Flag: They do not list any of their dogs on their website. On their puppy page they only list one dogs. Last time I checked it takes two. This male does not have hip certs and comes from two parents that have fair hips and a weak hip pedigree. Since they list elbows which are done at the same time as hips I would say they didn't get the good score they want to list it. The eyes have a breeders code, not always bad but you would need to do research. I would look somewhere else with the red flags.


----------



## Aquila167 (Jul 10, 2010)

*No problem with Gambit Goldens*

I purchased a dog from Gambit in May 2011. He is beautiful, no problems. I am very happy with him and so was my Veterinarian. None of the ususal problems that Goldens have: ears, hips, elbows, eyes. His is fine in every way. I will be showing him in both tracking and obedience in the fall. I would definately buy from this breeder again.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Do you know the AKC registered names of any of their dogs, especially the two being bred?
> 
> The only dog I found was Can CH. Gambit's Battle of Trafalgar . He has a heart and current eye clearance, and an elbow clearance BUT no hips. Hips and elbows are usually done at the same time. In my opinion, the reason there are no hips listed is because he received a non-passing rating. The breeder may prefer the quantitative nature of Penn Hip, I don't know but there are other Gambit dogs on OFA with hip scores... On K9data he has a good Penn Hip rating, which is another hip registry. This dog has a score in the 60th percentile. I'd want to know what the distraction index was and would question the breeder about the OFA rating.
> 
> I would still want to know more about this breeder's dogs and their AKC names before making a judgement either way about recommending them.


Just have to say that a 6oth percentile rating from PennHip is not necessarily good. You are right to want to know the distraction index, since percentiles can vary over time. At the time this dog's hips were done, his hops were better than 60% of Golden Retrievers submitted to date. And I would definitely want to know about OFA on the hips, since aan OFA view is one of the xrays taken for Penn Hip.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The local PennHip guy says anything over 50% is "breed able". That sounds too low for me.. As everyone said the DI's tell the story... The lower the DI, the better the hips...b


----------



## LucyRivaAngel (May 8, 2012)

I have gotten all three of my goldens from Dave. His dogs are amazing. Lucy lived to almost 14, Riva almost 11 and Angel is 3. Perfect conformation, best temperament and beautiful. He is honest and breeds to the standard. I would not get a golden from any other breeder.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

I am not familiar with this breeder at all and would second the advise that has already been given about checking the clearance information on the parents.

There are other breeders in the general area that are good.
Marsha York www.myorkgoldens.com
Gloria Miller Chantelle Goldens | Quality Golden Retrievers
Cheryl Minnier http://www.stonecroftgoldens.net
Sue Peterman of Sandman kennels.

You can also contact the NJ Pine Barrens Golden retriever club, Garden State Golden Club and Lenape Golden retriever club is in the Phila area of PA.


----------



## Shiv (May 11, 2012)

Can anyone reccomend a reputable breeder in NJ?


----------

